# Photoshop unter Suse Linux 10



## officemouse (29. November 2005)

Guten Morgen,

mal eine Frage ich habe das Crossover installiert ( Test Version ) hab da gesehen, dass ich Photoshop installieren kann das habe ich dann auch gemacht. Die Installation ging auch ohne wenn und aber. Jetzt wollte ich das Programm starten aber es kommt nichts. 

DOCH es kommt die Meldung, dass ich Photoshop noch 30 Tage lang kostenlos verwenden kann. Dann klick ich auf Tru und dann kommt einfach gar nichts mehr. 

Kann mir jemnad sagen an was das liegt. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
OfficeMouse


----------

